# Corriente Saddle opinions



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Some people love them. Others hate them. Some seem to be made better than others. They seem to work best on wide horses.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I like them. I redid the stirrup leathers on the ones we have purchased to create the roll and to allow for more swing, which upped the expense. I also added rope straps. That aside the leather was beautiful (needed a lot of oil) and the seat comfortable.

My biggest issue was that the trees are super wide. The only horse we own who fits it comfortably is a mutton withered barrel of a horse. I believe the fjord will grow up to fit them as well. As far as anything else though, they did not work. One we own has only been ridden a few times because we have a better option.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

They are very well made. My daughter found hers to be very comfortable, but the horse we bought it for did not. He has high withers and very wide shoulders and the bar angle didn't work -- it really pinched his shoulders. 

For reference, I ride him in a Circle Y Wide flex tree reiner and it fits him okay.


----------

